# NTM - NTM Gold



## Joe Blow (30 May 2010)

Groote Resources Limited (GOT) is a Perth-based exploration company which continues to actively search for new projects, both within Australia and offshore.

Currently the company has two main projects: 

*Groote Eylandt Manganese project*

Groote Resources holds exploration rights for six tenements covering 1,723 km² of shallow marine terrain and two islands near Groote Eylandt in the Northern Territory of Australia. These tenements are located immediately adjacent to and contain the interpreted extensions of the world-class manganese deposits at Groote Eylandt currently being mined by Groote Eylandt Mining Company Pty Limited (“GEMCO”),

The company has set an initial exploration target of 50MT of high grade DSO.

Manganese is an essential alloy used in steel production as a strengthening component and has no known substitute. Consumption is around 50MTPA with China accounting for nearly 50% of global demand. High-grade DSO manganese such as the ore found at Groote Eylandt is much more profitable  value than iron, coal, gold, and base metals. 

*Mt Alexander Uranium Project*

The EL comprises 8,877 hectares of prospective ground in the Ashburton Mineral Field ofWestern Australia, approximately 10km south of Nanutarra (refer to location map below). Thearea was previously subject to exploration for uranium by Agip Nucleare and EssoExploration in the mid 1970s and for base metals and tantalum by various workers in the1990s. An assessment of this work has identified a number of conceptual uranium and basemetal targets and an exploration program is currently being produced by the team at Groote resources. 


The company continues to look for other opportunities from drill-ready exploration projects through to advanced projects with existing resources and upside potential. Although the preference is for the major metals or bulks other commodities are being considered. There is no geographical constraint other than areas of unacceptable political risk. All deal structures will be considered, from joint venture farm-in through to direct project equity or corporate acquisition.

http://www.grooteresources.com.au


----------



## blackjack (21 June 2010)

*Re: GOT - Groote Resources*

the only reason i bought in

Manganese is an essential alloy used in steel production 
China's appetite for ore needs other parts for making steel as well
read picks and shovels stock here


----------



## ColB (29 April 2011)

*Re: GOT - Groote Resources*

Whilst Groote Resources has been sold down quite strongly over the past 4 months or so they have just risen 24% today albeit on relatively low volume.  

There is little doubt that GOT are sitting on a substantial manganese resource, they just need to get the local Groote Eylandt indigenous onside and permits to mine the seabed.   

This has been a problem in recent times with the indigenous heavily opposed to any further mining in the area as they already receive significant funding and support from BHP's manganese operations.  Some might say that BHP maybe the push behind the local indigenous opposition to Groote Resources intentions.  

Groote Resources management changed recently and part of that change was to foster the relationship with the locals and maybe some progress is being made with this latest surge in the SP.

Will be interesting to watch from here.


----------



## Ozaki (11 May 2011)

*Re: GOT - Groote Resources*

Groote getting hammered in the market, I agree ColB their resource looks substantial if they can get to it. I guess if they can't someone will eventually. ASP drop from .80c to o.19c in a couple months is never good though. i think something else may be going on, BHP may well have something to do with it.


----------



## blackjack (7 October 2011)

*Re: NTM - Northern Manganese*

http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/mineweb/en/page72102?oid=136883&sn=Detail&pid=92730

Listed as a CRITICAL metal and much needed
NTM formerly GOT is being held up by the traditional land owners (TLO's)

There is some dispute about mining these waters however on the same land mass BHP is happily mining away.

Incredible

might write to the company and get an update


----------



## muglair (21 November 2011)

*Re: NTM - Northern Manganese*

Looks like NTM have finally hit the wall and that investors have wised up to the hurdles the company has to overcome in the targeted region to simply explore, let alone mine.

Very early in the piece the two "risks" involved for investors considering parting with their hard earned were identified as environmental and the attitude of the aboriginal traditional owners in the region.

Seems that both factors, particularly the latter, have come home to roost. There is much information in the public domain from the TO's, represented by their peak body, the Anindilyakwa Land Council; the consistent message to NTM and would be investors is that the TO's are totally opposed to NTM's so called "Groote project' and that they will pursue all legal means to thwart the comapany's ambitions. 

It appears that the TO's are doing as they indicated. The Federal Environment Minister, Tony Burke, has indiicated that he is considering an Emergency National Heritage Listing over the exploration leases granted to NTM. This listing would also cover some areas where BHP Billiton via a subsidiary GEMCO also have EL's. 

The Traditional Owners have already rejected two applications for permission for NTM to explore on land. Both Winchelsea and Connection Islands, owned, as inaliable free hold title by the TO's, were rejected in terms of land access and placed, under the 1976 Land Rights Act, into moratorium for five years.

In their original incarnation as Groote Resources, NTM, in my opinion, were less than responsible in hyping their stock as the "next big thing"- downplaying, or ignoring the two major risks despite an early knowledge as to the objections of the Traditional Owners.

Hopefully this ongoing saga will assist in having both the NT and Commonwealth Govts beginning a thorough examination of the implications for open cut sea bed mining, not just in the waters around Groote Eylandt but in regards to the rest of Australia's waters.


----------



## System (30 November 2016)

On November 30th, 2016, Northern Manganese Limited changed its name to NTM Gold Limited.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 November 2020)

*Dacian Gold (DCN) *will merge with NTM Gold via a scheme of arrangement under which Dacian will acquire all of NTM's shares. Under the deal, NTM shareholders will receive one Dacian share for every 2.7 NTM shares they hold. Together, the combined group will be worth approximately $255 million.



> "This merger will create value by delivering on our strategy of extending mine life, diversifying our production base and increasing operational flexibility at Mt Morgans. This is a logical step for Dacian to expand operations in our region by unlocking resources within haulage distance of our substantial processing infrastructure, enabling future resource and reserve additions to be brought quickly into production," said Dacian managing director Leigh Junk.






> "The merger with NTM creates an industry leading portfolio of advanced exploration targets underpinned by potential high-margin, low capital intensity development opportunities, which would significantly expand Dacian’s production profile through the addition of high-grade deposits to our operating plan, further future proofing our business."




The merged group will be owned 68.4 per cent by Dacian shareholders and 31.6 per cent by NTM shareholders.

The board of NTM and two of its largest shareholders support the merger, representing a combined 32.9 per cent of the voting interest.


----------



## finicky (16 November 2020)

Management did well - NTM fpos converting at a premium + performance shares and 60m unlisted options already in the money converting to new DCN options @ 27c ex price in the same premium ratio as the fpos. Overall a desperately good deal for all NTM holders, inheriting a modern working plant and getting paid a premium to do so. Fail to see how this is a merger, it's a friendly takeover? - very friendly for NTM management. Not surprised to see limp response from DCN shareholders pre market freeze.


----------



## The Triangle (16 November 2020)

I think the dacian plant is maxed out?  They need higher grade feed material to get a step change in their production of ounces.   Currently If they are doing 1.2-1.5g/t, then anything that might come from NTM would be very helpful, as I thought they had some higher grades - but could be wrong.   Not sure the rush from DCN to make this deal though I agree its good for NTM

-Also would have thought a tie-up with the likes of MAT would be better for DCN than NTM?


----------



## mullokintyre (16 November 2020)

DCN shareholders quite used to being screwed by whoever happens to be management at the time.


----------



## System (18 March 2021)

On March 16th, 2021, NTM Gold Limited (NTM) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between NTM and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in NTM by Dacian Gold Limited.


----------

